# Scared.. hedgehog kisses.. herpes?



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Aeris was giving me kisses earlier today and now it feels like I'm getting a cold sore. What if I passed this virus to my girl? I'm freaking out.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Aww she was giving you kisses? adorable! 

Now I'll put your mind at ease. Most, if not nearly all, viruses differ from animals and humans. The virus still passes from human to animal or vice versa but the virus cannot insert its DNA into the foreign species because the species itself had different DNA. Therefore it can't "set up shop" so to speak and nothing will happen. This is why if we have a cold, we can't pass it to our dog. I know there is such a thing as feline herpes. Never heard of hedgie herpes lol but I assume it would work the same and the two should not be transferable.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Of course, bacteria can certainly be passed to you, especially from contaminated quills (poop and pee flying round and round in the wheel, for example). But I take my chances. Germs that don't make you sick make you stronger. Ha!


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

My internet research shows one case of hedgie herpes and it was fatal. It was unknown where hedgie got it but was reported that human family members suffered from occasional cold sores. :'(


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Cold sores are so common tho so it was probably coincidental. Again, canine and feline herpes is only transferable between other cats and dogs. Id assume hedgie DNA is also too different from our own to be affected by human viral infections as in the case of cats and dogs


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Again, this is me speaking from knowledge of cats and dogs. If I'm not mistaken, animals can harbor other viruses without being affected themselves...so that's how some people get viral infections from their pets. All I can say is usuallyyy viruses are species specific.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

I really really really hope you're right. But from what I understand the exact same strain of herpes simplex that causes cold sores in humans is transferable to rabbits and vice versa.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, spoke to the vet's office and the vet agreed with you that most viruses are species specific and that I should set my mind at ease. I'll try. lol I will definitely be washing my hands a lot and keeping her away from my face though.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh good! I'm glad you're feeling a little more at ease. We all worry so much for our hedgie babies! so I totally understand your concern lol I'm sure little Aeris is perfectly fine. Altho, I think she'd like a little more attention on here...i.e. you should post more pics of her  i am in loveee with her mask!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Smack yourself reedwoman814. You're over-thinking again. Relax.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

momIImany said:


> Smack yourself reedwoman814. You're over-thinking again. Relax.


WAP!!!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

lol


----------

